# Ritchey Cranks?



## Ziptie (Sep 3, 2003)

Anyone running Ritchey Pro Cross Cranks? How do you like 'em? They seem reasonably priced and fairly light to boot. Thanks.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I've been running them for 4 years with no problems.


----------



## crazyotto (Oct 24, 2002)

I have em on 2 bikes. Mostly like them. There was a recall on the left crankarm and got my new ones pretty quick.

The only problem is finding replacement chainrings. 5 hole 4 arm 130 BCD rings are tough to find. I broke a few teeth off in a nasty crash last year and have only been able to find a standard 5 hole/arm ring in a 46. Will need to file down the knob for the chain-keeper as it doesn't mesh w/ the crankarm and i can whack my ankle on it if i'm not careful.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

crazyotto said:


> I have em on 2 bikes. Mostly like them. There was a recall on the left crankarm and got my new ones pretty quick.
> 
> The only problem is finding replacement chainrings. 5 hole 4 arm 130 BCD rings are tough to find. I broke a few teeth off in a nasty crash last year and have only been able to find a standard 5 hole/arm ring in a 46. Will need to file down the knob for the chain-keeper as it doesn't mesh w/ the crankarm and i can whack my ankle on it if i'm not careful.


Just an idea that I haven't tried yet :idea: , but I'm thinking it might work to make your own chain catcher pin in by drilling a small hole in your chainring where you want the pin to be (behind the crank arm), sized for the riv-nuts used for water bottle bosses, press in a riveted bottle boss and the screw can be your pin, held in with loctite. The riv-nut tool isn't too expensive, or just drill the hole at home and have your LBS put in the boss, they should have the tool. It seems to me that a riv-nut spaced for the thickness of a carbon fiber seat tube should be close the thickness of a chainring, it just might work! M5 (M4?) bottle boss size screws can also be found at a hardware store with a rounded, lower profile head than bottle screws would make it look a little less kludgy- plus the bottle screws may be a little too short to actually catch a chain so you could get something longer and cut to size with a hacksaw. I have the same issue with my Ritchey cranks, nice crank but replacement rings for cross are hard to find with the pin in the right place. If anybody tries this lemme know the result!

EDIT: Hmm, maybe a simpler solution might be simply a small drywall anchor (the little metal ones, not plastic) and screw, just drill the hole and put in the anchor? Maybe a little ghetto for the PRO look though...

I have a copy of this photo of the Wright Brothers bicycle shop stuck to the wall above my man-cave work bench- I highly recommend it for cross season inspiration when you're adjusting your brakes for squeal for the 99th time way after bedtime before a race!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Wilbur and brother O have some nice components hanging on the wall! Maybe fitting for the Miyata project in another thread!

That pin on the chainring is usually threaded in...so take some plyers and remove it. You can drill and thread in the correct position...OR...not worry about it and just make sure your front derailluer is adjusted right.


----------

